# Maximus Formuls to Rampage mod!!!



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all. I just came across this thread on extremesystems:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580

basically the rampage is an identical board, just with a much better bios. A simple flash and you have a Maximus Rampage 

the bios is in beta stage tho for the rampage, but it looks very promising, with people getting better overclocking results and extra memory setting access in bios

im gonna keep an eye out for results and maybe do the mod


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought rampage was a X48


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

It is, and the other thing is that this is a "one-way flash". Meaning-no flash backs. Or at least that's what I though I read.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought rampage was a X48



X48 IS x38. just a diff name, and screened for higher fsbs, but hell, theres no difference at all


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG!!! ive got a maximus republic of gamers on order too


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

So far its looking good from what I have read, initial early beta bios and peeps are getting higher fsb's, lower vcore needed and access to hidden memory settings. they are workin on a way to flash back if it goes wrong

edit: aparantly there is an engineering afudos that WILL flash back to maximus bios  wewt!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

This mod is looking awsome so far {halfway through reading} But dam should i attempt this on a board thats brand new and not even in my hands yet?? LOL. anyone got a used maximus for sale cheap??


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

off to my fiancees, but im doing the mod when i get back, as its now 100% recoverable


----------



## Duxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Please inform us how it goes


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2008)

What can be achieved flashing a Maximus to Rampage? Better OC's ? Well, despite using the Rampage BIOS, you still end up with the X38 which reportedly doesn't OC as well as the X48? FSB 1600 is official for the Maximus Formula/Formula SE/Extreme anyway, it's printed on the box. Still, apart from all this, what can we gain by the mod?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

It does overclock better if you read through theres a definate preformance boost with extra memory settings its looking really good and even better now its reversable back to a maximus!! cpu's seem to run at slightly less voltage also that always helps with overclocking and heat.

Great Find Mandelore keep Us informed on your progress maybe some screenies good luck!!


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> It is, and the other thing is that this is a "one-way flash". Meaning-no flash backs. Or at least that's what I though I read.



not so this flash you can flash back & forth using a _esversion of AFUDOS [below] along with the syntax :
to change to Rampage== AFUDOS /iRF0219.rom /pbnc /n
to change back ===  AFUDOS /iMF0907.rom /pbnc /n
work with just the Afudos the 'loader is not needed_


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

did it last weekend  some improvement with the e6600 & flashed back .... going to drop in a Quad this week and try again


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

Theres a guy on there with a 505mhz fsb stable on a E8400 such a high fsb seems to suggest it does OC very good usefull for quad 45nm chip owners to get that 4ghz with high fsb.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

btarunr said:


> What can be achieved flashing a Maximus to Rampage? Better OC's ? Well, despite using the Rampage BIOS, you still end up with the X38 which reportedly doesn't OC as well as the X48? FSB 1600 is official for the Maximus Formula/Formula SE/Extreme anyway, it's printed on the box. Still, apart from all this, what can we gain by the mod?



Many new memory related timings:

DRAM CMD Skew on Channel A
DRAM CMD Skew on Channel B
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B

Write to Precharge Delay (tWTPD)
Read to Precharge Delay (tRTPD)
Precharge to Precharge Delay (tPTPD)
All Precharge to Activate Delay (tAPTAD)
All Precharge to Refresh Delay (tAPTRD)

More precise performance level adjust:
Common performance level
Pull-In of CHA PH1
Pull-In of CHA PH2
Pull-In of CHB PH1
Pull-In of CHB PH2


less volts all the way around cpu /mem/nb/ ect


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

*Success *

I am now the proud owner of a Rampage formula 

Wewt! So far looking at the bios id say its alot better. Got new options for my cpu also, since on the maximus my cpu was wasnt included in the "level up" option, but now it is! 

The crazy level up option automatically oc's to 3.5GHz @ 2.224v







Heres a quick shot of the memory options and a cpuz screeny from windows with the crazy level up setting on.









going to try see if its effected my oc


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

lol i just pm'ed u too GREAT STUFF  Congratulations keep us posted with oc's and screenies.


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

Asus Rampage Formula i really like the sound of that!!
Even if it isnt a x48 the improvements are a real great bonus for FREE!!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Asus Rampage Formula i really like the sound of that!!
> Even if it isnt a x48 the improvements are a real great bonus for FREE!!



Sorta like the HD2900 Pro to XT mod. All free.  but it was just a matter of the BIOS there. That was a real h4x ... This is too, would be interesting to see if it goes the same with the Striker II Formula and the Striker II Extreme (that implements the NForce 790i).


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 18, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Sorta like the HD2900 Pro to XT mod. All free.  but it was just a matter of the BIOS there. That was a real h4x ... This is too, would be interesting to see if it goes the same with the Striker II Formula and the Striker II Extreme (that implements the NForce 790i).



well, is the 780i and 790i electrically the same?  like the x38/x48?  just binned differently?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> well, is the 780i and 790i electrically the same?  like the x38/x48?  just binned differently?



790i has a DDR3 memory controller.


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 18, 2008)

btarunr said:


> 790i has a DDR3 memory controller.



guess there wont be a mod then


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet, im getting better bandwidths from everest, need to figure out all this new bios setup lol

so far very pleased


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2008)

i did the mod, i got to 3.75 on my Q6600 at 1.48 v. with the maximus bios i cant get it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i did the mod, i got to 3.75 on my Q6600 at 1.48 v. with the maximus bios i cant get it.



Well done m8  things just get better

Kinda makes your money more well spent.


----------



## Whilhelm (Mar 18, 2008)

This is the best news I have heard all day. And to think I was just getting used to my Maximus. Oh well Rampage here I come.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck m8


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 9, 2008)

Well i dipped my toe in the water and the water was FINE!!! 

Ive had  rampage about a week now and it rocks!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Without a removable bios chip.  No way I'm doing it.  If the flash f's up and you can't get back into the bios, might as well throw the board out.  Perhaps I'll do it when I get a new board or something.  Perhaps my reluctancy is coming from a bad flash on this board when i initially got it, but kudos to you guys for being the brave ones.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 9, 2008)

But Does a failed flash viod warrenty? after all asus does supply updates.
So how would they know what bios you used lol even if you used the right one for the board.they have no way of knowing if its a bad flash they simply replace the bios chip.

But yes you are right my board was 2 days old when i did the flash and as it happend time seemed to stand still i could feel my heart beat hitting my rib cage i was scared lol not brave.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 12, 2008)

just did this mod a few minutes ago. very promising results so far. 

on the maximus 0907 bios i could run 450x8fsb all day long but it took 1.55 vcore to keep from getting instant crash in p95. now i'm at 455x8fsb with 1.44vcore. unfortunately my good lanfest ram is on rma and i only have a set of standard performance adata's that max out at about 950mhz. going to order a new set of ram on monday and really see what this rampage can do.

i have a set of performance adata's with d9's in another rig i may pull and experiment with later this weekend. but i tried them in this rig when i first got them, they ran and oc'ed to almost 1100mhz. when i tried pushing them over 1100mhz i ended up corrupting my boot sector so i don't want to do that again. i have a feeling this x38 board just doesn't like d9's.
I'm running the d9 adata's in a abit p35-e at almost 1200mhz and they seem quite happy.

if anyone i thinking of doing this mod, yes it is scary. there is a risk of bricking your board. i am a noob when it comes to all the switches and such you use in dos. but if you read and follow the directions exactly, it will work.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 12, 2008)

you can flash back if you need to. also if you do need to rma it, i'm sure something could be done so asus wont know what was done to the bios.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive found the board overclocks great if you leave the memory preformance level alone but then again this is like going back to maximus or my old giga board.It takes alot more time and effort to tweak the preformance levels and voltages to get max preformance and get stable but when you find the right settings its awsome and well worth the effort.

Some people simply try the bios for a few hours without giving it a chance or the time to find this out.

For instance my memory READ/WRITE/COPY Speeds on the maximus bios were around the 5000/mb mark some below.

Rampage bios with some time and effort tweaking there hitting nearly 9000/mb and is very stable and this is only @900mhz lol.

Being an overclocker this is a great result reclaiming lost preformance and  getting ya moneys worth thats what its all about!


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 13, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> just did this mod a few minutes ago. very promising results so far.
> 
> on the maximus 0907 bios i could run 450x8fsb all day long but it took 1.55 vcore to keep from getting instant crash in p95. now i'm at 455x8fsb with 1.44vcore. unfortunately my good lanfest ram is on rma and i only have a set of standard performance adata's that max out at about 950mhz. going to order a new set of ram on monday and really see what this rampage can do.
> 
> ...




well i did it again. killed my windows install trying to overclock with these d9 adata viesta's. lolz.

was reading around on XS today at it seems asus has removed crucial ballistix and ballistix tracers. i wonder if all d9 based chips have problems in this board? or am i that big of a noob overclocker. maybe a combo of both.

doing a repair install now


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2008)

sticky? im sooo getting a maximus and flashing to this cheaper and more stuff with the hit of a key!!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 13, 2008)

does this mod support ddr3?? if not then it does not support the mx extreme. I'ma read up on it to see, if so, I just got a rampage!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> you can flash back if you need to. also if you do need to rma it, i'm sure something could be done so asus wont know what was done to the bios.



The less flashing the better.  I never want to send my motherboard anywhere unless somebody gave me a good chunk of change for it.  I can achieve any OC I want with the 1004 Maximus bios that I would achieve with a Rampage bios.  I am lucky though and have great ram.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> The less flashing the better.  I never want to send my motherboard anywhere unless somebody gave me a good chunk of change for it.  I can achieve any OC I want with the 1004 Maximus bios that I would achieve with a Rampage bios.  I am lucky though and have great ram.



This is true m8 indeed the maximus overclocks well but some have found after flashing that there cpu can run stable on slightly less voltage and are able to push the fsb more 45nm chips and ddr3 get the best out of it but pushes 65nm chips potential too.

But you are loosing out on the extra preformance tweaks like been able to manually set the preformance levels etc... its made my ram run like a new higher spec set lol i couldnt get this preformance from the maximus.

But each to his own I really dont blame you if you dont want to make the move its somthing new and has risk but so far so good for many people.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Nah, I'm not losing out at all, not according to my benchmarking results anyways.  Upgrading from 0907 bios to 1004 allowed my high OC'd voltage to be lowered too.  I already sent this board back once for RMA due to a bad flash (done correctly) not again, and not at risk of losing my warranty.  Plus, I hate dealing with Asus on RMA's.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

I fully understand m8 i did the flash when my board was 2 days old and i was litrally scared lol time stood still my heart beat raced i thought it was the end but now i have a rampage hehe.
But yes dont do it m8 flashing is risky even with a official updated bios things can go wrong.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 13, 2008)

i got windows up and running again. unfortunately i only have some mediocre ram so i cant really push it. when my lanfest was new, i was getting 1199mhz out of it at 2.12 volts in bios which read as 2.22 in windows. as time went on it either needed more volts or lower speed. almost like the ram was slowly dieing. monday is payday i'm gonna order some of those 1200mhz axerams, hopefully this board likes them, if not i'll just pick up a set of non micron and see how those work out.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I fully understand m8 i did the flash when my board was 2 days old and i was litrally scared lol time stood still my heart beat raced i thought it was the end but now i have a rampage hehe.
> But yes dont do it m8 flashing is risky even with a official updated bios things can go wrong.



was gonna try it but cannot get the usb stick to load the dos files


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

You can apparently do this with a DFI LanParty LT x38. (Flash it to the x48 variant)


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

I put my usb in the computer, using the usb boot program tell it to create a boot disk ,using the boot files , it formats the stick says it puts the files on the usb but it's blank?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

I just installed the hp program pointed it to the setup files for creating dos eviroment threw the flash program and  rampage bios plus maximus 1004 bios on the stick just incase.

and booted from the stick everything went fine.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I just installed the hp program pointed it to the setup files for creating dos eviroment threw the flash program and  rampage bios plus maximus 1004 bios on the stick just incase.
> 
> and booted from the stick everything went fine.



did you use the boot files they listed and did you use easy flash or set it as a removable device?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

I used the Asus flash utility in Windows.  Twice now it worked fine.  I just saved the bios .rom on the desktop and had the program flash from that.  Just be sure you are running stock and stable settings when you do it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> I used the Asus flash utility in Windows.  Twice now it worked fine.  I just saved the bios .rom on the desktop and had the program flash from that.  Just be sure you are running stock and stable settings when you do it.



I tried to flash it with windows asus update it tells me it's the wrong bios


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> did you use the boot files they listed and did you use easy flash or set it as a removable device?



How to do it then?

For starters you should get a usb memorystick or a cardreader with a memorycard. All of the data on the stick / card will be destroyed, so backup the data first if necessary.

This mod requires accessing the bios chip several times so make sure that your computer is running with settings you have found to be stable.

Plug in the memorystick / card and download following files:

Bootable USB Stick Creator

Boot Files

Extract both of the archives to desired location.
Open HPUSBFW folder and start the program

Select the correct USB device from the drop-down menu, set filesystem to FAT32 and tick Create a DOS startup disk.

Then browse for the extracted boot files.
Press Start.

After few seconds your media is formatted and bootable.

all of this cut and pasted from this thread in XS forum.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580 

all the files you need are in that thread, also the OP has updated the rampage.rom to the newest bios no need to flash to rampage then flash again to newest bios.

i followed those directions exactly and it worked just fine


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> How to do it then?
> 
> For starters you should get a usb memorystick or a cardreader with a memorycard. All of the data on the stick / card will be destroyed, so backup the data first if necessary.
> 
> ...





I did this I  followed those directions and when I try to make the usb bootable it formats the hardrive says it install the msdos files yet the drive is blank. I have seen other people with this problem. What am I doing wrong when creating the usb boot drive


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

*example*



rangerone766 said:


> How to do it then?
> 
> For starters you should get a usb memorystick or a cardreader with a memorycard. All of the data on the stick / card will be destroyed, so backup the data first if necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 13, 2008)

ok i see what your saying. the boot files are not going into the usb device. after you format and make bootable your usb stick. open the stick up and it looks empty, just drag and drop all the boot files into it again. it will ask to copy over them just say yes to all.

i had the same thing happen on mine, i thought i had just told the boot files to go somewhere else instead of the usb stick. just make sure you can see the boot files, then it sould work fine.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> ok i see what your saying. the boot files are not going into the usb device. after you format and make bootable your usb stick. open the stick up and it looks empty, just drag and drop all the boot files into it again. it will ask to copy over them just say yes to all.
> 
> i had the same thing happen on mine, i thought i had just told the boot files to go somewhere else instead of the usb stick. just make sure you can see the boot files, then it sould work fine.



did that still says not a bootable device when I set it as a removable device and boot to it.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 13, 2008)

Now i'm finally getting somewhere with this  I was totally stuffed following XS thread. Will post back with news shortly......


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Does it possibly only work using AFUDOS?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

I got it finally. I have a rampage now.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats you brave man!  How did you get it to work?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

You have to use f8 and pick the usb drive to flash also the bootfiles are hidden but they are on the drive aswell. Then I was typing command line wrong when flashing. This bios is much more stable allows my 24/7 clock to rise 200 mghz and that reset issue I had is gone. Plus you can reverse this no problem. Boy Asus is ripping people off I wonder how thats legal. My FSB is higher and more stable, better binned my ass thr Rampage is exactly the same as Max Formula. Also this bios has almost no voltage droop if any, andf at the higher end my chip needs alot less voltage.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Could you or possibly anyone give me some detailed (just correct) instructions on how to do this properly?

*Oh, and how is it from a cold-boot now?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

You dont have to follow all the front page guide now it can be flashed as normal now they have found the AFUDOS  engineeers edition program this allows streaght flash to rampage and back to maximus the same way as you would do any other flash from a floppy or usb stick.no other flash program will work nor will any wondows based program.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

My chip is at 4.2ghz 8x525 at 1.36v now thats a giant difference in voltage.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

First download this this is the program for making a bootable usb drive

http://static.digitalvault.bt.com/s...2c532b4a/4802be3f/bV4oT8.zip/HPUSBFW.zip?save

2nd download this, these are the files that works with the hp program above for creating the bootable dos eviroment when asked point the 1st program at these files or folder.

http://static.digitalvault.bt.com/s...69e82ea/4802be3f/ERezq3.zip/USB-Boot.zip?save

3rd when the usb stick has completed you can reboot and do a test run to see if you can infact boot into dos were you will see the cmd prompt.

4th go back to windows put this onto the usb stick just drag and drop it or copy it. this is the flash program only one that works so you might want to save these files safe.

http://static.digitalvault.bt.com/s...Os.zip/AFUDOS236-ENGINEERING_EDITION.zip?save

5th download these two bioses the 0219 is the rampage and the 1004 is the maximus i keep both on there just incase i want to flash back at anytime.

rampage 

http://static.digitalvault.bt.com/s...2be3f/xv3ZhV.zip/Rampage_Formula_219.zip?save

maximus

http://static.digitalvault.bt.com/s...13ed63a3d/4802be3f/OgMDgq.zip/MF1004.zip?save


heres the command i used i havent renamed any files so it should be exact same "flash to rampage" note spaces used also!!!

afu236u /irf0219.rom /pbnc /n

flash back to maximus 

afu236u /imf1004.rom /pbnc /n

the flash can take up to 30 or 40 seconds but seems longer lol  when its complete it will ask you to restart your system do not switch off until you are told to!!

LAST OF ALL THIS IS AT YOUR OWN RISK I WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSABLE FOR BAD FLASHING.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

*don't do all that*



erocker said:


> Could you or possibly anyone give me some detailed (just correct) instructions on how to do this properly?
> 
> *Oh, and how is it from a cold-boot now?



use this method it's alot less work and is reversable

make a bootable media device ( USB Stick... CD.. ect)
you will need these

http://www.elektroni.fi/Stilt/Asus_Rampage/HPUSBFW.zip
http://www.elektroni.fi/Stilt/Asus_Rampage/USB-Boot.zip

Download AFUDOS and toss it on the media along with the RF Bios

Latest Rampage bios http://rapidshare.de/files/38827325/RF0219.zip.html
AFUDOS http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...9&d=1205468995

Once you have everything ready boot from your media and then type
AFUDOS /iRF0219.rom /pbnc /n
reboot and your done.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

yep but all commands are lowercase dont use caps


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> yep but all commands are lowercase dont use caps



no they aren't i just used it. It doesn't matter the spacing does.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 14, 2008)

Up and running. I did have to reload Vista tho - I got confused having 4 drives the same and couldn't find my boot drive!!. I did everything as posted above, but what wasn't mentioned at time was how to select USB as boot device but I sorted it out. Excellent !!!


----------



## HTC (Apr 14, 2008)

For help with overclocking with Rampa ... ahem Maximus turned Rampage, read this (if you haven't already):

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=1


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 14, 2008)

@ trt740 thanks for the links but the link for AFUDOS doesn't work. I do have AFUDOS 2.36ES if anyone wants it. Just let me know and I can upload.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*here is what it did for me*






this is a 24/7 speed


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 14, 2008)

dayumm, i've been debating getting rid of this guad for a wolfdale. i may just do it and move my quad to my backup rig that has a e2180 in it.

off to browsing newegg lolz.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My chip is at 4.2ghz 8x525 at 1.36v now thats a giant difference in voltage.



nice to see you made the jump trt  refresh my mem as to your cpu v before the flash


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

Frogger said:


> nice to see you made the jump trt  refresh my mem as to your cpu v before the flash



about 1.424v and my reset button would hang my system . It isn't so much the voltage went down as my truely stable clock went up about 250 mghz now example (reset button functioning if pressed during prime), and  is not hanging.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry guys i posted the links from my own personal 5gb storage provided to me by my internet provider the links should work unless my isp blocks them if too many different ip addresses try to acsess them?? strange they should be working again now though i changed it for public access if not you can pm me for the links its no problem.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

The only problem very few people had after the flash was some went fine like mine and some had to reinstal windows to sort out very minor software bugs after that all was well you can still use the maximus drivers they seem to be the exact same as the rampage.

I havent found any major downside so far im loving it.


----------



## vivanco (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks to all i just did the mod, everything went well
special thanks to Nitro-Max for giving me the link to Afudos 
now here comes the testing, will post results


----------



## Frogger (Apr 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> about 1.424v and my reset button would hang my system . It isn't so much the voltage went down as my truely stable clock went up about 250 mghz now example (reset button functioning if pressed during prime), and  is not hanging.



Thks for this info [should have read the X thread 1st] but Tpu is the home page on this rig so.... new thread  to follow part 2 @ X    http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=184372


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

glad it went ok for you guys give the bios time though theres alot to play with and its about time the flashing method got updated since they found the engineers version of AFUDOS its alot more simple thanks for the post Frogger.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

this R/F bios will allow my board to boot with a 560+ FSB.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 14, 2008)

just clicked the button over at transcend.com on some axeram 1200's, wish i had bought some while they were at the egg for a few dollars cheaper. but my crucial lanfest were still alive then. i hope to be able to run these at 1200. all you guys with these axe's and the maximus be prepared to help me out later this week, because i can read and set the settings, but i have no idea what those settings actually do. lolz

i do know that before i killed my registry with too aggressive ram settings on Saturday with the rampage, i was able to get into windows and run a few superpi runs at just under 4.1ghz on my quad. I'll by tickled pink if i can achieve a 3.8 or 3.9 24/7 oc on my quad with these axerams. my vid is 1.275 on my quad not great but at 4.05ghz with 1.59volt it will run benches, i am sure its not stable at those speeds. temps run a bit high up there, about 59-62c on core0 and core1 but core2 and 3 always run about 8-10c less at full load. maybe a triple fan rad is in the future for me. hehehe

keep an eye on my for sale thread in a week or 2. i have 4gigs of whatever crucial replaces my lanfest with, and a xfx 8800gs coming up for sale soon.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

interesting my vids 1.275v too i run 3.6ghz stable on 1.360v after vdroop. what do you need for 3.6ghz?


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> just clicked the button over at transcend.com on some axeram 1200's, wish i had bought some while they were at the egg for a few dollars cheaper. but my crucial lanfest were still alive then. i hope to be able to run these at 1200. all you guys with these axe's and the maximus be prepared to help me out later this week, because i can read and set the settings, but i have no idea what those settings actually do. lolz
> 
> i do know that before i killed my registry with too aggressive ram settings on Saturday with the rampage, i was able to get into windows and run a few superpi runs at just under 4.1ghz on my quad. I'll by tickled pink if i can achieve a 3.8 or 3.9 24/7 oc on my quad with these axerams. my vid is 1.275 on my quad not great but at 4.05ghz with 1.59volt it will run benches, i am sure its not stable at those speeds. temps run a bit high up there, about 59-62c on core0 and core1 but core2 and 3 always run about 8-10c less at full load. maybe a triple fan rad is in the future for me. hehehe
> 
> keep an eye on my for sale thread in a week or 2. i have 4gigs of whatever crucial replaces my lanfest with, and a xfx 8800gs coming up for sale soon.




Run my axes at 5 5-5-15 1200mhz @ 2.19V's (set at 2.08V in bios with loadline callibration Enabled), everything else memroy related set to AUTO.  Memtest 100% no errors.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*trying to get this stable now*



trt740 said:


> this R/F bios will allow my board to boot with a 560+ FSB.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> interesting my vids 1.275v too i run 3.6ghz stable on 1.360v after vdroop. what do you need for 3.6ghz?



1.4ish but i never messed around trying to lower it any i found stable at 3.6 and went for it. as i said, aside from voltages and changing fsb speeds i am pretty much a noob. i used the anandtech settings for 455x8 for 3.6 and a bit more voltage than them.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 15, 2008)

New Rampage Bio showing faster boot times...Enjoy 
http://rapidshare.com/files/107481955/RF0308.rar


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks m8 just flashed to 0308 things went fine running stable.


----------



## ZenEffect (Apr 16, 2008)

you guys should really just watch the xs thread... we are days ahead 

not poking fun or anything, just alot more information is to be had over there than here.  look @ kups maximus/rampage thread on the intel section... 173 pages of information, tweaking and testing. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580

everything you need to know 

oh and your welcome for the afudos 

*edit*

also, as a voucher to the rampage's bios greatness on a maximus...






not stable... but i couldnt even come close to booting that as a maximus.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2008)

*you really need to read a thread first before you post*




ZenEffect said:


> you guys should really just watch the xs thread... we are days ahead
> 
> not poking fun or anything, just alot more information is to be had over there than here.  look @ kups maximus/rampage thread on the intel section... 173 pages of information, tweaking and testing.
> 
> ...



that link is already posted


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 16, 2008)

now i'm pissed with transcend. ordered my 1200mhz axerams on monday morning with 3 day shipping. well the scheduled delivery date is monday the 21st. according to my math that is 7 days shipping. thats more than twice the shipping time they quote on thier web page. arghh


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> now i'm pissed with transcend. ordered my 1200mhz axerams on monday morning with 3 day shipping. well the scheduled delivery date is monday the 21st. according to my math that is 7 days shipping. thats more than twice the shipping time they quote on thier web page. arghh



5 days shipping....it's calculated in business days I beleive.....but it still stinks!


----------

